# war-Archiv unter Tomcat neu entpacken lassen



## K-Man (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo.
Habe eine Frage zu Tomcat und war.
Meine Web-Anwendung wird über ant zu einem war-Archiv erstellt. Wenn ich die Datei ins Tomcat-Verzeichnis kopiere, dann entpackt mir Tomcat die Datei automatisch und die Anwendung funktioniert. Wie kann ich aber erreichen, dass die war-Datei erneut entpackt wird, wenn sich was geändert hat? Also ich ändere eine Java-Datei und erstelle die war-Datei neu. Füge ich diese Datei jetzt in Tomcat hinzu, dann heißt es zwar, dass das Archiv deployed wird, aber die Änderungen werden nicht übernommen. Dh.  Aus dem myapps.war wird ein Ordner myapps erzeugt. Ändert sich was im myapps.war, dann entpackt Tomcat die Datei nicht neu => werden die Änderungen nicht übernommen. Macht es Tomcat prinzipiell nicht, oder kann ich Tomcat dazu zwingen? Ansonsten müsst ich jedesmal den myapps-Ordner löschen, was keine elegante Lösung wär. Oder gibt es sogar eine ganz andere elegantere Lösung? Sollte ich lieber den Ordner samt Dateien selber erstellen und die Idee mit dem war-Archiv vergessen?


----------



## Gast (17. Mai 2006)

Ich kann mich täuschen, aber hat ant nicht einen Task namens redeploy oder etwas in der Richtung?

Ich selber mache es übrigens recht umständlich:
Tomcat stoppen
ant deploy
Tomcat starten
Weil das ganze auf nem Entwicklungsrechner ist, geht das, ist aber im normalen Betrieb sicher nicht der Hit.


----------



## Gumble (17. Mai 2006)

tomcat 'ueberwacht' imho nur das web.xml, d.h. wenn du sourcen aenderst, passiert erstma gar nix. Aenderst (es reicht ein touch) du dagegen das web.xml, dann redeployed tomcat automatisch.

hab selber im ultraedit meist saemtliche config dateien des test-servers offen (entwickle sonst in eclipse) - damit geht das meist flotter als die ant variante.

achso, beim entwickeln wuerde ich noch nicht alles in ein .war zippen, sondern die ordnerstruktur lassen - der name des ordner muss aber genauso heissen, also z.B. 'myapp.war'. sonst kommst du ja gar nicht an config und jsp files ran...


----------



## K-Man (18. Mai 2006)

Danke für die Antworten.
Ich mach es momentan so, dass zuerst die alte Anwendung lösche und dann das neue war-file hochlade. Keine elegante Variante, aber es geht. Werd's dann evtl mal mit dem redeploy probieren.


----------

